# 94 Maxima Tranny problems



## serpent_1977 (Dec 1, 2004)

Will any other year fir my 94 Nissan Maxima, I know it has to have been made after 10-93, but will a 95 fit it? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

I assume you're talking about an automatic?

you can use any auto tranny from 89-94 models.

the better ones are from 92-94, which were changed internally slightly and have been shown to last longer than the 89-91 trannies.

the 95+ won't fit though. different bellhousing bolt pattern.


----------

